# Glen Of Imaal Terrier



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

How gorgeous are these? :flrt:
They're Glen Of Imaal terrier pups, one of the rarest breeds in the world. Apparently, there are less than one thousand breeding females left in the world...:eek4:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Trillian said:


> How gorgeous are these? :flrt:
> They're Glen Of Imaal terrier pups, one of the rarest breeds in the world. Apparently, there are less than one thousand breeding females left in the world...:eek4:


I'll give you a fiver for the lot : victory:

At least it's a good size litter. Hopefully the most of them are bitches.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

There gorgeous :flrt:
I brought an adult one over from a rescue in Ireland for a friend, he was such a sweet dog. And have seen the odd one or two come up in rescue in Ireland since.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is a good article from the Times a few days ago if anyone wants to read on them 

Terrier near extinction, Glen of Imaal, makes a comeback - Times Online


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been lucky enough to know 3 of these dogs. My friend used to breed them. The ones she had did heelwork to music and her daughter, who works for hearing dogs, also has one which does heelwork to music and demos for hearing dogs. They are fantastic dogs, if she had ever bred anymore I would definitely have had one. It would be very sad indeed if the breed was ever lost.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I've only met one owned by a member on here and it was a bit mad to say the least:whistling2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

:whistling2:there is one eyeing up my chinese as we speak


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

used to be a good working terrier


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

> They're Glen Of Imaal terrier pups, one of the rarest breeds in the world. Apparently, there are less than one thousand breeding females left in the world...:eek4:


I didn't know that but they are a lovely dog aren't they. Cute pups


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

fergie said:


> At least it's a good size litter. Hopefully the most of them are bitches.


Oh they're not mine...:lol2:...I just came across an article about them. 

Apparently, there are more Giant Pandas in the world then there are G.O.I. terriers. Kind of puts it into perspective, doesn't it? :whistling2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I have admired this breed for ages now. Trouble is they dont mix with other terrier types very well and we have 4 terriers. 
They were known as "Spit dogs". Imagine a big hamster wheel connected to a spit, the Glen would be put in the wheel to turn the spit!
They were also known as the silent killer. The Glen would wait outside the Badger set whilst a terrier went in to flush the badger out. The Glen would then dispatch the badger without so much as a growl.
They are very very powerful little dogs.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know what books you've been reading mate but i'd imagine it was in the fiction section of the library.
The glen was bred for badger digging, ratting, fighting and a bit of herding sometimes but mostly for the killing of quarry. They were bred to be really hard, most of the irish terriers are a bit touchy with other dogs and they were fought when there was no hunting to be done.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

gnipper said:


> I don't know what books you've been reading mate but i'd imagine it was in the fiction section of the library.
> The glen was bred for badger digging, ratting, fighting and a bit of herding sometimes but mostly for the killing of quarry. They were bred to be really hard, most of the irish terriers are a bit touchy with other dogs and they were fought when there was no hunting to be done.


 
I dont know what you haven't been reading but before you try taking the micky out of someone I would suggest to read this GlenofImaal.info The Glen of Imaal Terrier Assoc. The only KC recognised breed club for GLENS Bottom paragraph! If you dont want to open and read it, this is taken from the above website - "_Another facet of the Glen of Imaal Terrier’s history could be that of a spit dog.
The general description of a spit dog was of a dog with short bowed legs, big head and a generally miserable expression. When it became generally accepted in Monasteries that using small children to turn the spit wheel was inhumane dogs were used instead_."


----------

